# Best Homemade Farm Tool?



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

What's the best or you're most favorite homemade farm tool/creation/alteration?

My father and I mounded a 3 blade JD belly mower on a Farmall cub that he restored in high school. Takes a 23hp Brigs and Station motor, mounted on the drawbar, to run the mower. Mows the lawn and driveway fast plus looks cool. Picks soon.

Also on every loader we mount a bar with hiches to move stuff around... We uses this more than anything i think... We can put trailers in some wild places and also it allows us to fill the barn in the winter to keep everything under cover... Plus you don't have to get out to move something unless it takes a hich pin...


----------

